# Allen J Avery returning home



## DA SWO (Mar 11, 2012)

_I have permission to re-post this should anyone want to get excited._

_Those who haven't read the books regarding the BAT21 rescue should.  The movie didn't do the mission justice._

After 40 long years, Allen J. Avery will be laid to rest with full military honors on Friday, April 6th, 2012, at Arlington National Cemetery at 1:30 pm. His remains will be placed with his fellow crew members, which were interred November 19, 1997. Contrary to previous reports, Allen Avery’s remains have never been positively identified. Recently, more advanced DNA testing was conducted on unidentified bone fragments that were recovered at the crash site. This testing and subsequent identification has finally brought some closure.

TSGT Allen Avery was assigned to the 37th Air Rescue and Recovery Squadron (ARRS) based at Da Nang, South Vietnam. On April 6, 1972, he was one of six crewmen aboard an HH-53C "Jolly Green Giant" helicopter engaged in an attempt to rescue downed Army and Air Force airmen in Quang Tri Province, South Vietnam. The other five men onboard were:

· CPT James H. Alley
· CPT Peter H. Chapman
· CPT John H. Call
· SGT William R. Pearson
· TSGT Roy D. Prater

I invite all Pararescue family members to attend this service in honor my father, as well as honoring his fallen crew members. April 6, 2012, is the 40th anniversary of the downing of “Jolly Green 67.” I am grateful that a way was found to ensure this date is the day we will be able to honor my father and his fallen comrades.


----------



## CDG (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome Home TSGT Avery. RIP.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome home, TSGT Avery.  Good to have you home.  Prayers out to all affected by your loss.

LL


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Tsgt Avery.


----------



## tova (Mar 11, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome home, may you finally Rest in Peace.


----------



## abn373 (Mar 14, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Ravensfan9090 (Mar 14, 2012)

RIP


----------

